# Something strange happened - SCAM??



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Something strange happened this morning and I heard similar stories so I'm wondering if it is some kind of scam?

We were at a shopping centre this morning and when loading up the car I call to hubby to say 'where do I return the trolley?' Anyway this older English chap is walking towards me and points the direction - so I say thanks and return my trolley. Only when I return to the car he is talking to my husband, which seems a bit strange as it was not the direction he was walking in when I saw him.

Anyway he says his car was parked in a disabled spot and has been clamped and towed and he needs to go to the local police station. Only he has no money on him only a book and his glasses, and car keys. He is quite well spoken, English, older - say maybe 60 - 65 with longish hair. So we ask him if he wants directions to the police station but he says he knows the way however, he needs €9 for a taxi fare from the local police station to the car compound to collect his car and he hates to ask but could we help? Now how he knows it will be €9 is beyond me as if I had my car clamped and towed I wouldn't have a clue how much or even where the compund is so I staert to gert suspicious.

I tell him I have no cash on ly cards so am unable to help. Hubby tells him unfortunately he only has a €50 note and is not able to give that to him. I make my excuses and we leave.

He starts walking towatrds the entrance to the shopping centre but disappears - my youngest son thinks he saw him get into a car.

Needless sto say he got nothing from us. 

So ...... is this some sort of scam?? Any ideas??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

natalieml said:


> Something strange happened this morning and I heard similar stories so I'm wondering if it is some kind of scam?
> 
> We were at a shopping centre this morning and when loading up the car I call to hubby to say 'where do I return the trolley?' Anyway this older English chap is walking towards me and points the direction - so I say thanks and return my trolley. Only when I return to the car he is talking to my husband, which seems a bit strange as it was not the direction he was walking in when I saw him.
> 
> ...


it certainly sounds like a scam to me - well done for not getting suckered


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

does sound a bit dodgy... if his car had been clamped or towed he would have papers to show this.. did he show you anything?

usually they stick something where they take the car... and... if this was a supermarket, i doubt that the police woudl move the car.. private property... maybe a private contractor, not sure!

sounds well dodgy!


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

It sounded very dodgy to me which is why I kept shaking my head at hubby to say don't give him anything. 

No he had no paperwork at all - just a book, his car keys and spectacles (as he called them).

What I didn't figure out was what happens next .... ? So if we had given him €9 - he would have just gone?? 

We have all heard about the car park scam where your in your car about to drive off and you see a ticket on your rear windscreen - you get out the car to remove it and they steal your car as 9 out of 10 people would have left the keys in the car but I really didn't see where thsi one would have gone?? There is no way he was fit or young enough to have mugged my hubby who is 6ft 2 so I couldn't quite figure it out.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

It was a shopping centre in Fuengiroloa that has a supermarket rather than a supermarketr acr park.




steve_in_spain said:


> does sound a bit dodgy... if his car had been clamped or towed he would have papers to show this.. did he show you anything?
> 
> usually they stick something where they take the car... and... if this was a supermarket, i doubt that the police woudl move the car.. private property... maybe a private contractor, not sure!
> 
> sounds well dodgy!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

natalieml said:


> It sounded very dodgy to me which is why I kept shaking my head at hubby to say don't give him anything.
> 
> No he had no paperwork at all - just a book, his car keys and spectacles (as he called them).
> 
> ...


seems strange.. then again.. 9 euro is very little... 10 a day... thats a couple of thousands month... nice little earner!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've come across this sort of thing in England. Very convincing stories, but sometimes they play the scam twice on the same person ... bit of a giveaway!


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

I have heard similar scams in England but usually the person asking for the money is a decoy for someone trying to steal your car or mug you - so I was looking around me like some sort of looney woman trying to figure out what was going on. 





Alcalaina said:


> I've come across this sort of thing in England. Very convincing stories, but sometimes they play the scam twice on the same person ... bit of a giveaway!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

natalieml said:


> It sounded very dodgy to me which is why I kept shaking my head at hubby to say don't give him anything.
> 
> No he had no paperwork at all - just a book, his car keys and spectacles (as he called them).
> 
> ...


if enough people believed him he'd have made a fair bit of cash in a day..............



eta....as steve just said


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Having been the target of several -well, five - attempted but unsuccessful muggings in Prague and a recent burglary here I'm afraid I've developed a suspicion if not bordering on paranoia then certainly approaching misanthropy.
If anyone approaches me now for any reason, whether to ask the time, directions, to tell me a bird has crapped on my coat,if they are taking their last breath....I ignore them.
If they persist I ask them first which part of 'Go away' they don't understand or just tell them to **** off.
Not nice, I know, but I am determined to be no-one's easy victim.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Having been the target of several -well, five - attempted but unsuccessful muggings in Prague and a recent burglary here I'm afraid I've developed a suspicion if not bordering on paranoia then certainly approaching misanthropy.
> If anyone approaches me now for any reason, whether to ask the time, directions, to tell me a bird has crapped on my coat,if they are taking their last breath....I ignore them.
> If they persist I ask them first which part of 'Go away' they don't understand or just tell them to **** off.
> Not nice, I know, but I am determined to be no-one's easy victim.


JAJA... i hope i dont have a heart attack and your the only passer-by Mary!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> JAJA... i hope i dont have a heart attack and your the only passer-by Mary!


Steve darling...I would rush to give help and resusitation....(spelling?)
Even mouth to mouth...
I bet you wear gorgeous aftershave and cologne and have breath fresh as the morning dew...


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Steve darling...I would rush to give help and resusitation....(spelling?)
> Even mouth to mouth...
> I bet you wear gorgeous aftershave and cologne and have breath fresh as the morning dew...


Oh you know me so well! Does one need mouth to mouth during a heart attack? Any excuse hu? I will ensure on any days I am feeling a twinge I spash something fragrent and carry my mints just incase you're around Mary!:kiss:


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Couldn't agree more Mary - that is about the passers by not kiss of life to Steve - lol

I just don't trust people anymore. My husband said what if he was genuine but so much just didnt seem right. You can never be too careful.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

natalieml said:


> Couldn't agree more Mary - that is about the passers by not kiss of life to Steve - lol


Thanks! 


natalieml said:


> I just don't trust people anymore. My husband said what if he was genuine but so much just didnt seem right. You can never be too careful.


Shame what the world has come to


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

natalieml said:


> So ...... is this some sort of scam?? Any ideas??


Of course. Tell OH not to specify how much he has on him, either. There's bad people of all nationalities, and the best ones are real smooth talkers. Good work on saying no.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Steve - I thyink they are advertising on TV now not to give the kiss of life and hands only CPR. Phew - thinks i got out of that one OK. lol

Mary - I think he said only a €50 note as if it was €10 it was close enough to the €9 he asked for, a €20 someone might consider giving away but he knew if he said he only had a €50 note on him then the guy would know he had no chance of getting it.

Thought it was worth posting in case anyone else knew of anythng similar happening here? If not then to give warning that people should be careful.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

natalieml said:


> Steve - I thyink they are advertising on TV now not to give the kiss of life and hands only CPR. Phew - thinks i got out of that one OK. lol
> QUOTE]
> 
> One of the great things about being gay is that you get to smooch an awful lot of really gorgeous men, Natalie!
> I said that at my Civil Partnership Reception speech - we did a double ceremony with our two close male gay friends - and a plaintive male voice was heard from the back of the room: 'How do I get to be a lesbian?'


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Sooo funny.

Being married I think my OH would have a bit to say if I went around smooching gorgeous men. LOL 




mrypg9 said:


> natalieml said:
> 
> 
> > Steve - I thyink they are advertising on TV now not to give the kiss of life and hands only CPR. Phew - thinks i got out of that one OK. lol
> ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

natalieml said:


> Sooo funny.
> 
> Being married I think my OH would have a bit to say if I went around smooching gorgeous men. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

:focus:
Perhaps this is what the old time-share touts are up to now?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

natalieml said:


> Sooo funny.
> 
> Being married I think my OH would have a bit to say if I went around smooching gorgeous men. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> natalieml said:
> 
> 
> > Sooo funny.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> baldilocks said:
> 
> 
> > And where do you live again ....................................?
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Back on topic. I had an incident similar to that, in a similar place (in the Iceland shopping centre carpoar). A similar description man came up to us, said I'm so glad you're English "I know you'll understand my predicament" and then told us a sob story about he needed desperately to get to the airport to get back to England. He said he was a builder and all his tools had been stolen, so hadnt been able to work the previous week to get any money together. I just said "Are you really stupid enough to think I'd give you money??" He then disappeared into a shop, to be seen about half an hour later chatting to some other British looking people.

Hey, Nat lookin' forward to seeing you all again next week!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Hi Jo,

Yep looking forward to it too - am of to UK tomorrow back Wednesday. Let me know if all your time is taken or if you have any other free time xxx

Can believe you fly back the day the girls arrive for my birthday weekend 

See you soon xxx





jojo said:


> Back on topic. I had an incident similar to that, in a similar place (in the Iceland shopping centre carpoar). A similar description man came up to us, said I'm so glad you're English "I know you'll understand my predicament" and then told us a sob story about he needed desperately to get to the airport to get back to England. He said he was a builder and all his tools had been stolen, so hadnt been able to work the previous week to get any money together. I just said "Are you really stupid enough to think I'd give you money??" He then disappeared into a shop, to be seen about half an hour later chatting to some other British looking people.
> 
> Hey, Nat lookin' forward to seeing you all again next week!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

natalieml said:


> Something strange happened this morning and I heard similar stories so I'm wondering if it is some kind of scam?
> 
> We were at a shopping centre this morning and when loading up the car I call to hubby to say 'where do I return the trolley?' Anyway this older English chap is walking towards me and points the direction - so I say thanks and return my trolley. Only when I return to the car he is talking to my husband, which seems a bit strange as it was not the direction he was walking in when I saw him.
> 
> ...




Same thing happened to me & hubby last year and in Fuengirola.

It was near the Las Palmeras Hotel. He was about 40 and said his car had been clamped in the Hotel car park as he was not staying there and had only nipped out sort of thing and so had no money on him, but lived not too far away.

He needed money for bus or taxi back to his home to get cash to pay for clamp to be taken off. He only ask for a couple of € and we give it to him as he seemed so genuine.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

jojo said:


> He then disappeared into a shop, to be seen about half an hour later chatting to some other *British looking people*.


And that's the problem isn't it.
Try not to look British. 
Joking........ :behindsofa:


----------



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

Solwriter said:


> And that's the problem isn't it.
> Try not to look British.
> Joking........ :behindsofa:


We didn't look british. Had been living there over a year, nicely tanned and were often mistaken for spanish, even by the spanish themselves as we are both petite with dark hair. He must had heard us talking to know we were English. lol 

If he had of ask us for a larger amount we wouldn't have given it, so probably gets more asking for small amounts.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Last night in Lidl's car park, I saw some guy hanging about near the car (he looked Eastern European) and he came up to me with his hand out so I said No, then he tried again and I said NO, on his third attempt I said "¿Cuál parte de la palabra, no entiendes, la N o la O?" He went away and so did I!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Ha, ha looks like the carpark scammer keeps himself very busy - just found this (while looking for info about flights during the strike next week) - 

Scam - Fuengirola Message Board - TripAdvisor


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

He heard us talking in the car park so knew we were English.

Just can't believe the same man tried to scam me a week or so later with the same story. I must look a right soft touch.





mrnkar said:


> We didn't look british. Had been living there over a year, nicely tanned and were often mistaken for spanish, even by the spanish themselves as we are both petite with dark hair. He must had heard us talking to know we were English. lol
> 
> If he had of ask us for a larger amount we wouldn't have given it, so probably gets more asking for small amounts.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

YES - I'm sure that's him.




brocher said:


> Ha, ha looks like the carpark scammer keeps himself very busy - just found this (while looking for info about flights during the strike next week) -
> 
> Scam - Fuengirola Message Board - TripAdvisor


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

I just love the power of the internet!!

This story reminds me of one I had read about in cruise critic and Trip Advisor about a well spoken 'American Guy' in San Juan Puerto Rico, was approaching tourists telling them 'Don't go over there to the fort' he and father were mugged, his father is in hospital and he needed $10 for the taxi to go there..

Seemingly he had been spinning the same story for years, he even had a few cuts and bruises. I told my friends about this before we went, _(we were spending a week in San Juan pre cruise) _ Amazingly ~ this guy approached my friends and started with the same story, my friend smiled and said "you know you're getting quite famous on the internet" At this, the guy hurried off fairly quickly!

What I found interesting is that he was miles away from his usual spot.. (We were staying at one of the resort hotels).. Me thinks that he got a little too famous hanging out near the port and was trying his luck in a different area!

..


----------

